# injure



## jsantos (Mar 31, 2017)

hi! one my friend budgie feet nail is broken or injured?? because the the bird keep limping and i know he need to take it the vet for it but just for now what are stuff can do home till he get to the vet


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Poor bub - hope he is on the mend very soon...I would take him to a vet promptly, as he would be in a lot of discomfort...


----------



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello, I would take him to the vet asap. In the mean time keep a close eye on him but he really does need an emergency appointment at the vet asap.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From the picture, it appears that the bird is very badly injured and needs to be taken to the vet as quickly as possible. I looks like more than just a broken toenail to me.

You friend needs to get an emergency appointment with the vet.

In the meantime, the bird needs to be kept in a small hospital cage and kept quiet.
It is very important to ensure the toe does not start bleeding again.
If it does, stop the bleeding with flour, cornstarch or styptic powder.

Give the bird Guardian Angel or Pedialyte

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Your friend needs to join the forum him/herself. We will be glad to welcome him/her.

Our policy is to answer questions regarding members birds, not to answer questions for members friends and acquaintances.*


----------

